# Quá trình dùng ovix cho con cùa mẹ Huyền khi con Viêm VA tái lại nhiều lần



## Ovixbaby (12/3/21)

Gần đây, mình chia sẻ việc con dùng ovix, rất nhiều m nhắn cho mình hỏi quá trình dùng ovix, tại sao dùng, dùng như thế nào??? Khi dùng con đỡ luôn hay nặng thêm? Mình dùng nguyên Ovix hay gì nữa. Thật thì mình cũng bận, có bé nên không trả lời từng CM, HAY IB riêng được nhiều. Mình chia sẻ bài viết quá trình sử dụng Ovix này cho các Mom đọc nhé. Ở đây, là sự kiên trì thật sự, chứ không phải là ngày 1 ngày 2 nha các mom.






Chia sẻ với các mom, hành trình chia tay thuốc tây của mẹ con nhà cháu nhé!!! Có những cơ cực chỉ khi con phụ thuộc thuốc kháng sinh nhưng không biết phải làm thế nào cả.

Nhóc nhà mình là đứa hay bệnh từ nhỏ, viêm phổi, chuyển qua hen phế quản. Bé bị viêm phổi từ lúc 3 tháng tuổi, mình nhớ, cái ngày đưa con vào viện là cái ngày con tròn 3 tháng 24/7/2014. Mang con vào viện, chỉ kịp vào cấp cứu, bác sĩ bắt đầu hô hấp nhân tạo, cho con thở oxi gấp, nhìn con dây dợ lằng nhằng quanh người, mũi, mặt mà không biết làm sao cả. Thắt hết cả ruột chỉ mong con khỏe lại

Rất may mắn, con vượt qua được, bắt đầu cho vào hồi sức, rồi chuyển sang điều trị phổi. Hàng ngày những lần trích thuốc, thở khí dung. Nhưng cũng nhanh con được về nhà. Chỉ 1 tuần sau con lại khò khè lại, mình đưa con đi nhi đồng 2. Xuống đấy bác sĩ kết luận viêm phổi, lại chuỗi ngày nằm viện, truyền thuốc, thở khí dung.

Sau đợt đó, bé được hơn 5 tháng, mình cho con về Đà Lạt, (hồi trước về nhà ông bà của bé ở cách nhà 150km). Về nhà được 1 tuần là lại nhập viện lần 3, cũng viêm phổi. Vậy là, chuối ngày thuốc liên tục bắt đầu từ đây.
Vì cơ địa con yếu, chỉ cần thấy con khác một tý là mình cho con đi bác sĩ liền, sáng đi khám thì mới là chớm viêm phế quản, chiều nhập viện vì viêm phổi. Sót con, nản kinh khủng nhưng phải chịu.

Con lớn hơn chút thì đi học, đi học đồng nghĩa bệnh nhiều hơn. Chủ yếu là viêm phế quản, viêm phổi, viêm họng do VA lớn
Đã có lúc nản kinh khủng, nhớ nhất là những ngày mưa (cái mưa của Đà Lạt chắc mọi người đã nghe), thật sự có lúc chả biết nước mua hay nước mắt nữa. Hết giờ làm thì chạy đi đón con để chở qua bác sĩ khám. Đã có lúc bác sĩ thương và bảo, mày khám thế này sao chịu nổi, giờ cứ khám rồi lấy 1 ngày thuốc uống trước, ngày mai cầm bhyt lên bệnh viện chị trực chị cho thuốc. Chứ tiền nào chịu nổi hả e.
Vì cháu đã dần kháng thuốc kháng sinh, đi khám bác sĩ cho đơn 5 ngày thì chỉ được 3 ngày phải quay lại vì bệnh, vì thuốc nhờn không tác dụng.

Hết cách, bác sĩ cho con điều trị hen, ngày xịt thuốc hen 2 lần, còn khi con khó thở quá, khè thì thở khí dung. Máy mình mua về nhà thở - đương nhiên, vài năm theo bác sĩ chỉ 1 bệnh cho con, mình cũng dần quen và biết cách sử dụng thuốc...
Cuối cùng mình cho đi sài gòn, xuống đó điều trị, thuốc uống thuốc xịt, cứ hẹn tái khám, nhưng đi lại vất vả mệt mỏi. Hồi đó, cứ đầu giờ chiều thứ 6 là hai vợ chồng xin nghỉ để leo lên xe đi. Cách SG 300 cây đi mất 7 hoặc 8 tiếng mới tới nơi, mình cho con khám dịch vụ ở giờ cuối cùng, có khi 2 tuần đi 1 lần. Dần dãn dần thành 1 tháng 1 lần. Nhưng cũng chả khá hơn là bao.

Loay hoay tìm các kiểu thuốc nam. Vô tình biết tới Ovix, mình nghiên cứu kỹ lắm mới quyết định xin mua, chính xác là năn nỉ mua đấy ạ.
Mình quyết định mua cho bé 1 trị VA vì bé có VA lớn quá hay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, và 1 xịt viêm họng. (À kèm theo a ấy tặng mình xoang và viêm tai giữa, mình sẽ nói sau). Lúc này, thật sự liều đấy ạ. Vì thấy con như vậy, không biết phải làm sao, dạng cá đuối vớ phải cọc. Nên mình cho con dùng.






Tuần đầu, mình cho con sử dụng xen kẽ thuốc, sang tuần 2 mình dần cắt thuốc tây và đầu tuần 3 mình cho con bỏ hẳn thuốc tây. Tất nhiên, trong quá trình ban đầu dùng, con khè hơn, mũi, đàm nhiều hơn... Rất may, con đáp ứng tốt. Vậy là, lần đầu tiên trong vòng 4 tuần con chưa bị lại. Lúc này, đủ tự tin cho con dùng, mình kiên trì, nghĩ tới việc con không phải dùng kháng sinh trợ nữa thì mình cố gắng...

Về sử dụng thì mình đã bỏ hẳn thuốc ở sài gòn( nhi đồng 2) được 4 tháng, cháu k bị gì cả. Mặc dù thời tiết mấy tháng đó khắc nghiệt. ( lúc trước tết cả tháng 7-8 độ, rồi chuyển đột ngột hơn 30 độ) là đến dịp 30/4, mình cho con đi chơi nhiều nơi, và lần này con bị viêm họng cấp, sốt cao lắm thì đây là lần dùng thuốc đầu tiên sau 4 tháng, nhưng chỉ dùng cho đủ liều cháu ngưng lại. Vậy là, mẹ con cháu hết cảnh đè nhau thở khí dung, hết cảnh thở thuốc hen.....

Giờ đây, em lớn rồi. Lúc nào cũng chữ sẵn ovix, muối rửa mũi. Khi mũi đặc, nhiều thì rửa trước cho con đẩy bớt mũi ra. Lưu ý, chỉ rửa 2 lần trong ngày thôi. Sau đó xịt mũi, cứ mũi 2 cá xịt mỗi bên, và xịt miệng. Cháu có thói quen từ nhỏ rồi. Giờ thì tự thấy cổ đau, mũi ngạt dùng ovix xịt thôi, không cần mẹ nhắc. Giờ mẹ cháu chỉ có nhiệm vụ chăm sóc, xịt cho các em. Mà em cháu thì cứ phải nhìn anh hai xịt xong rồi làm theo






OVIX Dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng, hỗ trợ kháng viêm tai, mũi, họng.
Hotline: 0348966862

Facebook: Đăng nhập Facebook

Ship hàng toàn quốc

OVIX được VIỆN THỰC PHẨM CHỨC NĂNG cấp giấy chứng nhận:


----------

